# Red Cherry Shrimps



## mtqrk (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all,
I have 50 Gallon Tank with Guppies, Cardinal Tetra and Platies in it. In plants I have Java Moss and Moss balls. I am planning to add Red Cherry Shrimps just for fun. I just want to know if its okay, Can they harm any of my plants or fish?
They are 1'' in size and I am planning to get 3 of them. 
Please advise.
Thanks,


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They will be fine in your aquarium and will not make any problems.

However, shrimps consider fishes as a threat and can hide a lot.
I would say that you will have problems with finding your new several shrimps in a 50g tank.
Get more adult shrimps, this will be better option.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

RCS (Red cherry shrimp) will not harm your fish nor your plants.

In contrast, the fish that you are currently keeping may harass the shrimp instead. It depends on the fish.

The fish that you will have will likely harass adult RCS, but will definitely make short work of any baby shrimp.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Tip - lots of hiding places, lots of moss, thin-leaf plants (cambomba, myaca fluviatalis, parrot feather, etc )

and get more than 3! you won't see 3 in your tank and they are likely not to breed.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Your guppies and your Cardinal tetra are not a problem, they will not touch your shrimp most likely (my don't). But platies is a big problem. Platies and swordtails love to eat RCS. This is from my personal expirience.


----------

